# Mitutoyo ?



## Aukai (Sep 12, 2021)

Mitutoyo 0-1" rolling digital mic 193-201, and 193-211, what is the difference between the two? My Google fu is not strong today...


----------



## pdentrem (Sep 12, 2021)

0.001" vs 0.0001"


----------



## Aukai (Sep 12, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 12, 2021)

i have the 193-201, it's the goto for me


----------

